# Meetings > Workshops >  Το Σάββατο 18 Ιουνιου θα πραγματοποιηθεί Linux Fest

## nkladakis

Το Σάββατο 18 Ιουνιου θα πραγματοποιηθεί Linux Fest στην έδρα του συλλόγου Σκίππης 48 στην Καλλιθέα. Εισηγητής θα είναι ο acoul, Αλέξανδρος Κουλουμπης. 

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να κλείσουν στο παρόν thread μια θέση στο fest. Υπάρχουν 40 θέσεις διαθέσιμες. Θα κρατηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας. Παρακαλείστε δίπλα στην αίτηση συμμετοχή σας να γράφετε και τον αύξοντα αριθμό της θέσης σας για να μην υπάρχουν μπερδέματα. 

Ώρα προσέλευσης στις 10 π.μ και έναρξης στις 11 π.μ 

Στον χώρο λειτουργεί και κυλικείο για καφέ, αναψυκτικά, νερό και μπύρες. 

Οδηγίες για την προσέλευσή σας μπορείτε να βρείτε εδώ.

----------


## nkladakis

πρώτος και καλύτερος  ::

----------


## dti

Νοεμβρίου ή Ιουνίου;

Αν είναι Νοεμβρίου, ενδιαφέρομαι!
Διαφορετικά, θα απουσιάζω το συγκεκριμένο τριήμερο (Αγ. Πνεύματος) για scan στην περιοχή του Ωρωπού και της Εύβοιας.

Πάντως υπάρχει μία περίπτωση στις 19 Ιουνίου να έχουμε επαναληπτική Γ.Σ. (δεν θέλω ούτε να το σκέπτομαι).

----------


## Vigor

Νίκο,

ίσως χρειάζεται μια διόρθωση στον τίτλο της Δημοσίευσής σου:

Την Κυριακή 19 Νοεμβρίου θα πραγματοποιηθεί Linux Fest 


και μέσα αναφέρεις:



```
Το Σάββατο 18 Νοεμβρίου θα πραγματοποιηθεί Linux Fest στην έδρα του συλλόγου Σκίππης 48 στην Καλλιθέα. Εισηγητής θα είναι ο acoul, Αλέξανδρος Κουλουμπης.
```

Τι από τα δύο ισχύει ή κανένα από τα δύο και η ημερομηνία είναι λάθος?  ::

----------


## nikpet

Αυτό είναι...

Προγραμματίζουμε από τώρα για τον Χειμώνα...

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Νίκο,
> 
> ίσως χρειάζεται μια διόρθωση στον τίτλο της Δημοσίευσής σου:
> 
> Την Κυριακή 19 Νοεμβρίου θα πραγματοποιηθεί Linux Fest 
> 
> 
> και μέσα αναφέρεις:
> 
> ...


Διόρθωσε τον τίτλο, αλλά δεν έβαλε χρονολογία.

Γιατί 18/11/2005 πέφτει Πέμπτη, 18/11/2006 όμως πέφτει κανονικά Σάββατο  ::  

Τώρα να έχει κάνει λάθος και την ημέρα και την ημερομηνία είναι δύσκολο, μάλλον τον μήνα έγραψε απλά λάθος.

Την Κυριακή έχω προγραμματίσει και εγώ ανάλογη εκδήλωση, θα έχει γέλιο να είναι την ίδια μέρα....  ::

----------


## nkladakis

Λάθος παιδιά μου έμεινε από το copy - paste  ::  
Το Σάββατο 18 Ιουνίου είναι το σωστό.

----------


## DiGi

Λάθος ημέρα γιατί έχει paintball.

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13720

----------


## Vigor

Διαλέξτε:

Παιχνίδι και χαρά ή μαθητεία και χαρά?  :: 

Δεν γίνεται πάντα να είναι ικανοποιημένες όλες οι πλευρές.

Δηλώνω πως θα είμαι παρών! (#1)

----------


## argi

Έλα για paintball πηγατε πριν απο 2 βδομάδες... άντε να δουμε και τίποτα...
λασε που αν πεις παω σε ενα σεμιναριο εν μεσω εξεταστικής κάπως δικαιολογειται... ενώ αν πεις για paintball...  ::  

@rg!

----------


## dimkasta

Και γω θα είμαι εκεί.

Τώρα με τόσα off-topic αύξοντα αριθμό βάλτε με ό,τι θέτε...  ::

----------


## cirrus

Αν είμαι έξω υπάρχει μια περίπτωση να περάσω και εγώ καμιά βολτίτσα.

----------


## papashark

Να ρωτήσω (αν και δεν νομίζω να έρθω), ποιό ακριβώς είναι το πρόγραμμα ?

Τι θέματα θα καλύψει ο ομηλιτής, εάν θα εστιάσει σε κάποιο distribtution, κλπ

(μπας και ψηθώ και έρθω και εγώ  ::  )

----------


## argi

Καλό είναι να ανακοινωθεί ένα πρόγραμμα, agenda ώστε να ξέρει ο καθένας τι να περιμένει...

@rg!

----------


## kosnit

Σημειωστε και εμενα
#5 (Ας βαλουμε νουμερα γιατι θα χασουμε τον λογαριασμο  ::  )

----------


## lambrosk

Βγάλτε πρόγραμμα:
θα είναι beginner ή advanced?
θα περιλαμβάνει microtίκια?
κλπ, κλπ...

----------


## dsfak

Καλά λένε τα παλουκάρια ! Τι μάθημα θα είναι ; Για προχωρημένα άτομα σαν κι εμάς ...  ::  (τρομάρα μας....) ή για καινούργιους στο άθλημα; Αν και μαλλον θα δουλεύω το Σάββατο θα φροντίσω να πάρω ρεπό μπας και μάθουμε κάνα καλό κόλπο να μην ταλαιπωρούμαστε με αυτά τα σατανικά λινουξια !!!  ::

----------


## andreas

Ti θεματα θα καλυπτει? #6

----------


## andreas

καμια μηνυματα πηγαν εδω
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13853
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13853

----------


## jim

Σημειώστε και εμένα  ::  

ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## acoul

Θα είναι μια μικρή εισαγωγή στο Linux. Πως είναι το filesystem, τι ρόλο έχουν τα config files, λίγο routing και λίγο desktop, windows, kde, Open Office klp. Θα μοιραστεί το live CD Knopix 3.9, ευγενική προσφορά του katsaros_m... Σχετικά με specific distros αυτό που λέω είναι ότι όλα είναι καλά αρκεί να είναι βασισμένα σε GNU Linux  ::  Στο laptop μου τρέχει πάντως Gentoo Linux...

----------


## lambrosk

Πιστεύεις θα τα προλάβεις τα παραπάνω?  ::   :: 
Στο laptop μου τρέχει Fedora core 3 , μέχρι τις 13 Ιούνη...  ::

----------


## Black Flag

Δηλώνω συμμετοχή με μια μικρή επιφύλαξη λόγω εξεταστικής... #8(???)

----------


## schatzin

#9

----------


## jlian

Εγω δε λεω οχι σε λιγη επιμορφωση 
#10

----------


## Exoticom

#11

----------


## spirosco

#12

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## SkyNet

ftou den prolava to #13... 
#14 for me  ::

----------


## telemax

#15 kai proto mou post !!!!!!

----------


## mezger

#16

----------


## ianeira

# 17
Θα μπορούσε να ξεκινήσει λίγο πιο αργά?

----------


## Pyros

#18

----------


## Belibem

#19

----------


## KotZer

#20


Edit: (πιθανόν να μη μπορέσω τελικά)

----------


## Black Flag

Τελικά άκυρο για μένα...

----------


## dimkasta

Δυστυχώς άκυρο και για μένα.
Άλεξ θυμίσου να ανεβάσεις κάπου το υλικό για να το βρούμε και μεις που δεν μπορούμε να έρθουμε.

----------


## Vigor

Εφόσον ο τίτλος (workshop) υποδηλώνει ότι θα έχουμε hands-on exercises, θα υπάρξει και demo-εγκατάσταση κάποιου distro, όπως επίσης και επίδειξη υλοποίησης dual-boot configuration?

Αν ναι, πείτε μας να έχουμε κανά Partition Magic πρόχειρο μαζί με το laptop μας.

Λύσεις, όπως Live-CD κτλ κτλ δεν θα γίνουν δεκτές  ::  

Οι απανταχού άσχετοι με το Linux AWMNίτες.

----------


## Psychodevil

#21

----------


## acoul

Knopix 3.9 live-CD και ίσως Gentoo 2005.0 live-CD Έχω βρει ύλη η οποία είναι κάπως βαρετή αλλά με ζουμί. Αν μας κουράσει η πολύ θεωρία μπορούμε να το γυρίσουμε σε illustration... αισιοδοξώ να υπάρχει βοήθεια και από τους υπόλοιπους linux funs της παρέας αν και τα νούμερα στα statistics του forum είναι απογοητευτικά για το linux και αυτός είναι ένας βασικός λόγος που γίνεται το fest...  ::

----------


## spirosco

dont worry Alex...παντου υπαρχει πλεον ενα linux  ::

----------


## mindfox

Επειδή άκουσα ότι θα μπορούμε να πάρουμε τον καφέ μαζί μας στο μάθημα, θα έρθω κι εγώ να παρακολουθήσω. Για έναν καφέ ζούμε...  ::  

Ίσως να μπορέσω να βοηθήσω και λιγάκι σε περίπτωση που χρειαστείτε (που δεν το νομίζω  ::  )

----------


## acoul

Ανάλογα με το πως κυλήσει το fest και αν μας επιτρέψει ο χρόνος, θα υπάρχει και ένα Asus-wl500g του katsaros_m με OpenWrt/Linux για απλή παρουσίαση.

----------


## Psychodevil

Αν και δεν είναι 100% σίγουρο, ίσως τελικά δεν καταφέρω να παραστώ στο fest.. Αν δεν τα καταφέρω ζητώ εκ των προτέρων *συγγνώμη*..!

----------


## fon_hussan

22, αν και στο παρά πέντ  ::  ε....!

----------


## socrates

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι τα παιδιά θα κάνουν καλή παρουσίαση του θέματος!
Θα ήθελα και εγώ να παρευρίσκομαι αλλά η ημερομηνία για μένα ήταν ήδη κλεισμένη.

----------


## Belibem

Δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να έρθω  ::  
Συγγνώμη που δεν ενημέρωσα νωρίτερα

----------


## schatzin

Πολύ ωραίο event  ::  

Μπράβο στον acoul mindfox kladaki και σε όσους άλλους βοήθησαν στην όργανωση...

----------


## acoul

Linux is: Freedom, Power, Community, Education, Development, Fun... and many more

Η ολοκληρωμένη παρουσίαση βρίσκεται εδώ. Να ευχαριστήσω και εγώ όλους όσους βοηθήσαν να γίνει το παραπάνω fest και όλους όσους αντέξαν να παρακολουθήσουν όλη αυτή την ύλη ... !!

----------


## nkladakis

Ευχαριστούμε Αλέξανδρε  ::

----------

